# Cartel EST v Mission EST on 11 Burton Process



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

How much do you weigh? The Mission EST will be fine if you are under 190ish...or if you like a little bit more power in your binders go with the Cartel EST. If you are more freeride, I would go Cartel no matter what..I would also suggest a large over a medium unless you know for sure that the straps would extend enough on the mediums to fit your boots.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Go with the cartels. My previous bindings were the mission, and I have the cartel est now and I love them.


----------

